# Jin stoppani workouts



## alligatorman (May 12, 2016)

Just finished six weeks of his workouts. I have been pretty impressed. Anyone else had any experience with them or the guy in general?


----------



## ToolSteel (May 12, 2016)

I think he's a smart guy but a little overhyped. His programs are decent for the average gym rat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2016)

I think he is a jack off.


----------



## saltylifter (May 13, 2016)

Don't know to much about the guy but from what I've seen I would agree with all the posts on here. Don't like his build so I wouldn't do shit he said. I tend to listen and follow guys with the same build and goals i have


----------



## thqmas (May 13, 2016)

Six weeks? ok. What were you impressed of?

What did you gain from it? What results did you see?

If it worked for you, why are you asking for our input on him? Will it change something?

If you ask what I personally think about the guy... He has the face of a pedo.


----------



## alligatorman (May 20, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Six weeks? ok. What were you impressed of?
> 
> What did you gain from it? What results did you see?
> 
> ...



Haha true...
I was on a seven month slum after my daughter was born. The dad bod was becoming a thing, so I did his 6 week thing following his diet and support plans and it worked well for a six week stint. So I was just curious as to everyone else's opinion. 
I only followed it cause I didn't feel like thinking up my own....
Sometimes it's just easier to be told what to do ha


----------



## thqmas (May 20, 2016)

It's good you did something, that's for sure.

Maybe it's time you start learning new things on lifting and diet. You're in a good place to start. You will start thinking for yourself eventually after you get some more experience.

Big respect for you picking yourself up and doing something.

To be honest, I think that stoppanis' workouts are actually good for beginners to moderated gym goers that are looking for something solid to work with (he has some good points and tips regarding diet and some nice workouts for cutting phases) but nothing extraordinary.

Tell me something... Have you ever considered to do a more powerlifiting oriented programs?


----------

